# L134 and 104 pics



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all. Did a major tank clean and rearrange today and managed to catch a good shot of two of my plecos on my phone.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice detail on the odontoides of the Panaque maccus. And great looking Pecklotia compta. Is that one of Davej's F1's?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice detail on the odontoides of the Panaque maccus. And great looking Pecklotia compta. Is that one of Davej's F1's?


Yeah I got it off DaveJ before Christmas. I love the way it stands out against my black sand when it does come out of hiding... I was really surprised that the pic of the Maccus turned out so well considering I took it with my phone.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice shots, love the first pic! Nice pics from a phone, for sure!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice detail on the odontoides of the Panaque maccus.


The fact it has odontoides makes this a male correct?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> The fact it has odontoides makes this a male correct?


Females will have a few, but the fact it has so many suggested strongly that it's male.


----------

